
Show HN: Intro – HTML theme for developers - wojk
https://weeby.studio/intro/
======
wojk
Hi everyone,

Want to share the "Intro" theme I made with a friend of mine. Our goal was to
make a template which allows developers to share their profile and story.

We prepared 10 different color variants, you can also easily create new one.
There is also a simple static website generator included - entire page can be
configured in single JS file. In a result you'll get HTML file, which you can
host anywhere (i.e. GitHub Pages or Netlify).

Hope you'll like it. Theme costs $19.99, but we prepared "hackernews" code
with $10.00 discount.

Any questions - let me know.

------
ryrobes
Beautiful and clean. I love how straight-forward your pitch is as well. Nice
work, guys!

~~~
wojk
Thank you!

------
cuchoi
Is there a live demo?

Edit: Found it,
[https://weeby.studio/intro/preview/](https://weeby.studio/intro/preview/)

~~~
wojk
Yeah, that's the right URL. Let me know if you have any other questions.

------
sumcode
The fact that these designs are so aesthetically pleasing is mind blowing!

~~~
wojk
Glad you like it, thanks!

------
fredamot
That's really great, i might try it :)

~~~
wojk
Nice to hear it, thanks :)

